# random photography



## tyguy35 (Apr 5, 2012)

View attachment 19067
View attachment 19066
View attachment 19065
Hey, I was just wondering what you guys thought of my picture? Im soon going to go to school for photography. my main goal would be to be a nature/ landscape photographer. currently im waiting to go on course to be a military photographer as i have already been in 4 years now. If i can get a good profile going i would go to college for it rather then make it my job in the military but anyways let me know what you guys think thanks.


let me know if you want to see more. thats just a taste
View attachment 19071
View attachment 19070
View attachment 19069
View attachment 19068


sorry they posted weird


----------



## tyguy35 (Apr 5, 2012)

nobody likes my pictures lol


----------



## tortadise (Apr 5, 2012)

I like em. The GTP is sweet. Is that a grants zebra? Good photos. I love photography I'm no pro but I dabble myself. I'm a fan of shadows and light separation in photos. Like forest floor photos, and light beaming in. Nice.


----------



## tyguy35 (Apr 5, 2012)

thanks, im really not sure what kind of zebra took it at the toronto zoo he was about 60 meters away. ya i like the shadow photos also i tried fiddling with my camera the other night and got that photo with my tortoise out of it. just bought a new camera so still gettin guse to it trying to get some real nice photos if i could only afford a trip somewhere i would have lots of kinds of pctures but thanks for your response. this summer im going to camp alot ill try your forest floor photo.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## ChessieW (Apr 9, 2012)

Lol I wanna be a photographer x


----------

